# Post some pictures.



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Is anyone having today? post some pictures for us guys who couldn't make it out.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone is burning threw shells by me lol.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

stickbow shooter said:


> Someone is burning threw shells by me lol.


Hope they connect on a few. This time of year has limitations, heat, bugs, foliage, it does offer the advantage of a higher population along with young and dumb birds. The foliage is the cause of so many shots, mostly instinctive this time of year. Those out there busting brush dealing with the heat and bugs, I wish them the best. Especially tredging after many consider the king of game birds, which can or maybe disputed. I do know from personal experience pat's can make a hunter very humble at times.


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

Put up 3 woodcock this morning. Just got done. No grouse. Mosquitoes about carried us away.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Hunters Edge said:


> Hope they connect on a few. This time of year has limitations, heat, bugs, foliage, it does offer the advantage of a higher population along with young and dumb birds. The foliage is the cause of so many shots, mostly instinctive this time of year. Those out there busting brush dealing with the heat and bugs, I wish them the best. Especially tredging after many consider the king of game birds, which can or maybe disputed. I do know from personal experience pat's can make a hunter very humble at times.


I know exactly what your saying lol. They humbled me more then anything else . This time of year they are probably just shooting trying to clear lanes ( spray and pray ) or at mosquitoes.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

stickbow shooter said:


> Someone is burning threw shells by me lol.


That may have been me and my buddies lol. Our first spot probably sounded like a warzone. No grouse were injured in the process of that first spot unfortunately.

We moved a total of 15 grouse today, 21 flushes but we suspect 6 of them to be reflushes. 10 woodcock. At that first spot we found two broods, one of 7 and another of 4. Then 2 more spots with 2 birds each and finally connected on one at the second spot. We hit one more spot that should have been great but it was very hot by that time and I suspect







the birds had moved to lower cover. All in all a good opener.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bella pointed two grouse this morning. But they went up before I was in position for a shot. They were in heavy cover and I couldn’t even see them. Only bird that would have provided a shot was a woodcock off another point. In total, 4 grouse flushes and a woodcock for us.

Water break


----------



## RobbyBoy32 (Sep 27, 2016)

We had two wild grouse flushes no points. We didn't see any woodcock. The mosquitoes were horrendous, and hunting wouldn't have been possible (well not practical) without multiple reapplications of Deep Woods Off! My youngest shorthair got into another porcupine, and with the help of my dad, I removed about 40 or so quills with my leatherman pliers. We hunted another few hours after that until it got hot. Cheers to anyone who got birds. We heard about 5-6 shots in the distance and that was it all morning. My dad's shorthair brought back a 7 point beautiful shed antler though =)


----------



## grousebaby (Aug 7, 2013)

Full_Draw_Killer said:


> Put up 3 woodcock this morning. Just got done. No grouse. Mosquitoes about carried us away.
> 
> View attachment 330449
> View attachment 330450
> View attachment 330451


That second pic belongs on the wall. Beautiful.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

My one year old FB had a solid start. Two covers two hours. 13 woodcock and 2 grouse pointed. Just couldn’t get a shot at the grouse.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thought this was fitting.


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Flushed 5 grouse 3 woodcock yesterday. We manage to take only one. My brothers first time doing it and he was exhausted! And really sore this morning. He enjoyed it but admitted that it was far harder than he had imagined! Cooked it over the fire and it was delicious! He wants to give it another go, but I figured late October we would.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like the dog is doing well!Very glad to see your off to a good start. Always nice to see a new hunter having it come together.Congrats!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

stickbow shooter said:


> Thought this was fitting.
> View attachment 330536


If it was only that easy!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I tried just no smart enough anymore. Some buddy hacked my hunt 101 account and I lost over 1000 pictures


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

We put up 1 grouse this morning and another half dozen woodcock. Always great to spend time with my dad in the woods - wouldn't trade it for 1 or 100 grouse shot this weekend. Good food, good laughs and good dogs.








If only the temp would have froze at this spot!










Our Cabin/Little Slice of Heaven 









Pre-Game Meal









My Dad working the edge of a cutting









Yeti was spent after 2 days of running in the heat. If only looks could kill - the way he looked at me after all the wood cock we put up and not shots fired LOL!


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## jsddck (May 18, 2012)

Put up 5 grouse on Saturday and 5 grouse and a woodcock on Sunday. Here is my little girl's first bird. Not bad for 5 months old!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice weather this past saturday, put up a bunch of woodcock but someone forgot to install the plug in their gun. Only put up 3 grouse, missed the easiest shot known to man and the 2 we connected on we're fast crossing shots, not sure how that happened!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

First time out this season was Saturday midday. We’ve been super busy. Hit what normally produces very well. No flushes. Lol, maybe next time.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Had a great weekend in the woods. It was chilly and moist in the UP, with heavy frost Saturday morning. It finally felt like grouse hunting.

Bird numbers in my neck of the woods have been good. Between Saturday and Sunday I moved a LOT of grouse and couldn't get away from woodcock even when I tried.

Saturday morning I went on a solo hunt and moved probably 15 birds out of trees. I didnt start hunting until 830 or so but i guess the frost kept them up there. Once the sun came over the trees i started finding them where they are supposed to be, on the ground. With some good dog work it was a fun morning.









In the afternoon I took my girlfriend out on her first ever grouse hunt. After missing 3 woodcock, she connected on this beautiful young of the year bird.









On Sunday I headed out in the afternoon after it became apparent that the packers game was not a game. Scenting conditions were great and a high of 51 degrees was surreal compared to conditions last weekend, or even last year at this time. Birds were in the food heavy and after asher busted out a couple big groups we went and chased down singles. He redeemed himself and pointed the rest of the grouse we encountered, which ended up being 11, and I even managed to connect on a few.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Last year was bad but from what i found these last few days the grouse and woodcock numbers are surprisingly good.Plenty of broods in my areas


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Worm Dunker said:


> I tried just no smart enough anymore. Some buddy hacked my hunt 101 account and I lost over 1000 pictures


I am extracting the GPS data out of the pictures and will reload them in a few days. lol


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Sturty7 there's Grouse and woodcock in KENT county???


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

fivegunner said:


> Hey Sturty7 there's Grouse and woodcock in KENT county???


I've never went out and intentionally looked for them but I have seen 2 grouse and a handful of random woodcock. They've been doing a lot of clear cuttings over the last 5 or so years so maybe soon there might be some. I normally go north a little, but I hear Allegan county has a fair amount of birds. I've never hunted there though


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

wirehair said:


> I am extracting the GPS data out of the pictures and will reload them in a few days. lol


A friend of mine said he takes pictures and loads them on the computer then takes a picture of the monitor then shares them.lol.gps coordinate is his house then.lmao!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Last Friday...
With this dog, Dagmar, I've only taken off work early on 2 fridays go grouse hunting. Now, I've hunted other fridays with her but only twice left work early. She's only found 2 porkies in her time, both on them 2 days I left early lol. I'm not taking another early Friday ever with her to go grouse hunting ha ha!!
For us grouse hunting is only good for passing the time until pheasant hunting starts!!!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Remember quills migrate deep into a dog.I remove all of them right away without breaking them.They can harm your if not worse 6 months later


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

All the pros I know also put baking powder down their throats when done


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Love the versatility of these dogs, retrieving ducks and geese in the morning and then pointing grouse and woodcock in the afternoon.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

I know


waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Love the versatility of these dogs, retrieving ducks and geese in the morning and then pointing grouse and woodcock in the afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 335000


 I know the feeling. Mine is still young. But getting better every day


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Ray Adams said:


> View attachment 330825
> View attachment 330824


Hey Ray - 

Just curious, what all do you have on your dog there? The multiple collars and some sort of harness? I guess I'm especially curious as to that harness given what happened to my dog this year. Is there some sort of protection on the bottom? I used to run with just a bell. Switched to a beeper this year and loved it. Just wondering what else you got going on there.


----------



## Abu65 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks to me like a chest protector, GPS collar, beeper collar and a regular collar. That's a beautiful dog.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

As my good buddy always says:

“It’s a shame they can’t breed these setters with longer necks!”

Abu65, you’re almost completely correct. No beeper, just GPS and E-collar. I’m an old-school sleigh bell kinda guy. And yes, the “harness” is a skid plate chest protector. 

Ray




Abu65 said:


> Looks to me like a chest protector, GPS collar, beeper collar and a regular collar. That's a beautiful dog.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Ugh.... I had a moment of doubt in my hunting and dog handling when I went from bell to beeper. I had a full blown anxiety attack when I thought of going to GPS/beeper/e-collar. Maybe I'll get there one day.... Never thought I'd even use a beeper.... But baby steps..


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm way behind as I am trying to get used to the bell.


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

THANKS GUYS AND GALS some good photos here keep them coming


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

My dog and I are a couple of rookies in the grouse woods. He is 15 months and this is my first season grouse hunting. Learning More every time we go out


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

We spent the First Week of October in the NW LP. Was lucky enough to Bag 2 grouse, half a dozen woodcock and a nice northern buck.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

that is a great week. congrats full draw


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Need some help here.trying to post some pics but it keeps saying theres a error.any help


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I use the post image link joshR provided in the pheasant opener thread.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

zig said:


> Ugh.... I had a moment of doubt in my hunting and dog handling when I went from bell to beeper. I had a full blown anxiety attack when I thought of going to GPS/beeper/e-collar. Maybe I'll get there one day.... Never thought I'd even use a beeper.... But baby steps..


You have me curious. What are the issues with going to beeper? I am by no means an experienced grouse hunter. I have a pointer and I have always used a beeper.....mainly because the guy that introduced me to the sport used them on his dogs and that is what I knew. Is there a downside I am missing here by using a beeper? A genuine question here because I have never hunted without one and never really thought about it. My dog ranges out a bit more than most probably prefer so I always thought a beeper is the better choice over a bell. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

A bell is available in different volumes for no wind and windy days and can give an inclination to what's about to happen as you can hear the cadence change.dingaling,dingaling, dingaling,running,then ding,ding,ding,working,then tink,tink,tink,silence.Buddy came up and hunted with me and they had one on the dog and it was a quite day and to loud for me to handle and track my dogs and seemed unpeaceful to me compared to a bell.I don't even use bells all the time.I imagine it would be better with one dog on the ground.A bell is more pleasant like music and a beeper tells me the oven is preheated. Lol. To each his own.Saturday we used no bells pheasant hunting with my two dogs with no problems.All pointed birds but a bell or beeper would have made it different I feel.Every other dog out there had bells or beepers but we only heard them shoot once.We harvested birds in spots that were run at least twice if not more.Just a thought!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I just talked with my buddy who got me started bird hunting. He told me he started hunting without a beeper on quiet days as well the last 2 years. The funny thing.....he has 4 dogs. His 12 year old GSP wouldnt hunt without it. He would follow behind him with a puzzled look on his face waiting for his beeper collar. As soon as he put it on he went right to work. Some dogs are funny.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Today, we hunted for about 5.5 hours. Darby Sue is exhausted. 19 flushes and 3 birds bagged in 3 hunts this season. Having a ball. Darby has earned a day off tomorrow.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Slo


John Singer said:


> Today, we hunted for about 5.5 hours. Darby Sue is exhausted. 19 flushes and 3 birds bagged in 3 hunts this season. Having a ball. Darby has earned a day off tomorrow.


Slow down and save me a few.lol.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> You have me curious. What are the issues with going to beeper? I am by no means an experienced grouse hunter. I have a pointer and I have always used a beeper.....mainly because the guy that introduced me to the sport used them on his dogs and that is what I knew. Is there a downside I am missing here by using a beeper? A genuine question here because I have never hunted without one and never really thought about it. My dog ranges out a bit more than most probably prefer so I always thought a beeper is the better choice over a bell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was kind of joking. For years and years I hunted with guys that were pretty old school. They always made fun of guys that used beepers. So, yeah, when I made the switch I was kind of second guessing myself on it because of over 25 years of them jabbing at technology and me wanting to "maintain their traditions." They've all either passed or don't hunt anymore, so I've been kind of starting fresh the last 3-4 years and making my own traditions. Honestly, after I made the switch, I have no issues with going to the beeper, and actually found it to increase my productivity with my dog by quite a bit. My dog ranges out more than some might like, and I think this is one reason the beeper really works for me. I know a lot of guys don't like that, but as I've eluded to in some of my other posts this year, I just needed to learn how to hunt with her being like that and trust her. And, this year I saw more birds than I've seen in over 20 years. I don't see me ever going back to a bell. I don't really see any downside, other than maybe not as enjoyable a sound to listen to as a bell when roaming through the woods.


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

zig said:


> I was kind of joking. For years and years I hunted with guys that were pretty old school. They always made fun of guys that used beepers. So, yeah, when I made the switch I was kind of second guessing myself on it because of over 25 years of them jabbing at technology and me wanting to "maintain their traditions." They've all either passed or don't hunt anymore, so I've been kind of starting fresh the last 3-4 years and making my own traditions. Honestly, after I made the switch, I have no issues with going to the beeper, and actually found it to increase my productivity with my dog by quite a bit. My dog ranges out more than some might like, and I think this is one reason the beeper really works for me. I know a lot of guys don't like that, but as I've eluded to in some of my other posts this year, I just needed to learn how to hunt with her being like that and trust her. And, this year I saw more birds than I've seen in over 20 years. I don't see me ever going back to a bell. I don't really see any downside, other than maybe not as enjoyable a sound to listen to as a bell when roaming through the woods.


I actually find bells noisy and disturbing in the woods. I like a beeper, but I run them almost exclusively on point only beep. When I run with other guys who have a bell or a beeper always running it almost ruins the hunt, its very loud and distracting. I believe beepers in point only mode are very versatile and quiet, which allows me to enjoy the woods and the hunt more. If you don't like the beeper that much, or think it scares birds, switch it off when the dog gets on point and you are close enough to locate them. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's one more. Snowed on us, but still got into a good number of mud bats. Must have put up over 40 that morning, plus 16 grouse, but of course could only bag one grouse lol.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice U.P. pat - my third pat this year with my new/old or is it old/new Ruger 20 ga. sk/sk - built in 1973 but not fired in until I bought it last year. If you ever told me you could drop a quartering 50 yard towering pat and kill it dead in the air with a SK choke and 7/8 oz. of #8 shot I would have told you that you were crazy but...on shots like this my SC buddy/coach always say's "...don't focus on the bird but rather where it's going to be " - this advice paid off twice for me in the U.P. this week.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Been a good week. Gotta love October.

Local cover transient.









Favorite cover in the distance.








Honeyhole produces 








Young guy after Bella relocated a few times.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Rainy day pheasants this morning, not the greatest dog work but we prevailed. I do believe the dog work was directly related to the amount of birds that were in this field, flushed 15-18 birds in about an hours time, dogs were probably confused lol usually that's a few days worth of birds. Private land, first time hunting private land in probably 6 years








On the beeper talk I moved away from Bell's and beepers, hunting in windy conditions is useless with either of them when your dogs reach out to 100+yds. We run the Alpha collars


----------



## Trout Gun (Sep 30, 2012)

First bird of the day.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Trout Gun said:


> View attachment 335986
> First bird of the day.


Nice looking dog Trout.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

One grey and one red in between the relentless rain.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

its been a great year.total of 25 hours hunting we ve had 162 flushes.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just few more pics.the girls and i just love october


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

This weekend was our first weekend _not_ heading northwards to upland hunt, but we did manage to get a morning in the duck blind! All these ducks came in on a string landing gear down, never gets old! But this weekend, back up to the grouse woods we go. Last hunt before my shoulder surgery, which will be cutting our fall off early. 

(Sorry to detract from the upland pics.)


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Young Slimithy with a limit of ditch parrots.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

A couple more nice finds behind the house on our morning run.


----------



## dbortola (Oct 25, 2017)

Great flying bird photos!!!!!


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

dbortola said:


> Great flying bird photos!!!!!


I agree, those are some great pictures of the birds in flight. Sweet work by the dog to let you capture that.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

hehibrits said:


> I agree, those are some great pictures of the birds in flight. Sweet work by the dog to let you capture that.


Thanks guys


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Today is the last day for me to chase wild pheasants (work commitments). Was hopeful this point would produce a rooster, but alas, it was a beautiful hen pheasant. Turned out to be a great day to enjoy the fresh snow and let Levi get after some more wild birds before we turn to pen raised to keep him working his nose. 










If anyone is in need of a close working dog from now till April on pen raised birds, give me a shout. I don’t need much reason to get him out in the beautiful outdoors.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

I got out for 3 hour hunt yesterday afternoon and was rewarded nicely. I decided to try a new area to stay clear of snow as much as possible. I moved around 30 birds and got 4. Dogwork was great and the birds cooperated well. It was one of those days where at the end I sat on the tailgate, drank a beer, enjoyed the crisp cold air and cloudless sky, and thanked the good Lord for allowing me to hit something!


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

michiganmaniac said:


> View attachment 358841
> View attachment 358843
> 
> 
> I got out for 3 hour hunt yesterday afternoon and was rewarded nicely. I decided to try a new area to stay clear of snow as much as possible. I moved around 30 birds and got 4. Dogwork was great and the birds cooperated well. It was one of those days where at the end I sat on the tailgate, drank a beer, enjoyed the crisp cold air and cloudless sky, and thanked the good Lord for allowing me to hit something!


 You sure do have fun great job , Can`t wait till next season to hunt with you and Mark , josh , and Terry.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

May have to zoom in a little


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Twisted into this one.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bella standing a covey


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

First out of state grouse hunt. Went to northern Maine to hunt the North Maine Woods for a week this past October. Hunted out of Allagash Guide Service.

Mac with my first Maine grouse in the first hour of the hunt.

Jit with a pair later that morning in the next cover.

After dinner the first night the hostess asked if I enjoyed the hunt and how it compared to Michigan. My reply was to reserve and put a deposit down for a week in October for the next four years. 

Also threw up a picture of the smoothest beer I've ever had. My drinking to get drunk days are years in the past, now it's about the occasional quality beer.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Took the dogs out for a run last, I knew with the cold coming this weekend I better do it while it's nice out. We went to a field I knew would produce some birds and it was kinda close to home. This field, while hunting, I never ever let the dogs go until I have all my gear on and gun is loaded because more times then not there's a bird pinned within a few minutes. This trip was no different, within 25 seconds of letting the dogs go Dagmar pinned a Rooster.





She has some legs and pinned a few hens also, this one was a long walk to get to her!!














Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Boots made it 150 yards into the hunt. This was 100 yards in.








Nice spot for a walk. Pheasants didn’t cooperate.








Missed the only pointed rooster of the day 5 minutes after this pic.








Whooped


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

ab5228 said:


> Boots made it 150 yards into the hunt. This was 100 yards in.
> View attachment 365377
> 
> Nice spot for a walk. Pheasants didn’t cooperate.
> ...


Beautiful Brittany! Thanks for posting. Breeder?


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

FNC said:


> Beautiful Brittany! Thanks for posting. Breeder?


Bob Bricker, Dogwood Kennel in Merritt, MI (Near Houghton Lake)


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

ab5228 said:


> Boots made it 150 yards into the hunt. This was 100 yards in.
> View attachment 365377
> 
> Nice spot for a walk. Pheasants didn’t cooperate.
> ...


New snow or are you in the western parts?


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

hehibrits said:


> New snow or are you in the western parts?


North Central, KS. I don’t know when they got all the snow. I believe they got some Wednesday. I got out here Thursday afternoon. Freezing rain and rain fell on top of it Friday then temps dropped and it was real crusty yesterday.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Some of my good pictures from 2018








Annie had a nice honor but she is a bird stealing brat that I have been working on.








The next frames are her stealing finds but are good pictures


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

This is a nice set of frames.I crawled into her to get a different angle.Then I backed out 25 yards and kicked around at a distance to see if she may have any inclination to do anything different in which she did not.


----------

